# Was so into this game



## Blueskyy (Nov 29, 2017)

Now I am not.
I appreciate some new dialogue and a new game but just bored of this. Good for what it is, but I am just eager for main title for Switch.


----------



## Byebi (Nov 29, 2017)

i played it the moment of its first release cuz i wanted to get a jump start on progressing in the game cuz i wanted to be .:*cool*:. but that resulted in me skipping over like.
everyone's text lmaoooo


----------



## Kitsune138 (Nov 30, 2017)

Somehow I have never played an animal crossing game before this! It adorable for what it is, but I agree there’s not much to it. Maybe they’ll be adding some more islands in a future update?? Anyway, I probably will get the next one that comes out for the Switch. Not sure if doing other people’s chores will be any more fun than this item fetching, but I love decorating with all the cute things!


----------



## Rose (Nov 30, 2017)

It definitely feels like a hamburger without fries or a soda. Still a good thing, but not necessarily an entire meal? As I've said before, I'm very optimistic they'll add more features. The datamine seems to offer a lot of hope for the future of the game in the form of drastic additions like new facilities, more events, etc.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Nov 30, 2017)

For now I think this will keep me somewhat sated until a main title comes out on the switch. If not, I can always just binge play Pok?mon Sun.


----------



## nammie (Nov 30, 2017)

lol I like it for what it is. It's obvs not as deep as a real animal crossing game, but I'm really happy that this game got a lot of my friends who've never played an animal crossing game into the franchise haha

I'm also super hyped for a switch ver tho!!!


----------



## arbra (Dec 1, 2017)

I hope that a main title does not come out only on the switch, because then I would not be able to play it (we only have one switch in the house, and we both play animal crossing).  I hope that it will at least also play on the 3DS.  Is the switch title something that is already known and I just missed the announcement?


----------



## QueenOpossum (Dec 2, 2017)

arbra said:


> I hope that a main title does not come out only on the switch, because then I would not be able to play it (we only have one switch in the house, and we both play animal crossing).  I hope that it will at least also play on the 3DS.  Is the switch title something that is already known and I just missed the announcement?




Nothing has been officially announced. But it's highly unlikely they will be making a new game for the 3Ds. It's a great system but they already did it and it's on it's way out. And with the switch and 3Ds being so different (one screen vs 2) i doubt they would do a 2 system release. It would limit the switch version in a bad way.

You couldn't take turns with the person you share a switch with? You both insist on playing animal crossing 24/7? Because as long as you make separate account you each would have your own save file. I'm pretty sure switch doesn't save to cartridge.


----------



## LunarMako (Dec 2, 2017)

I am torn. It is not nearly as good as New Leaf, and not nearly as much to do. Animal Crossing is addicting though, and I like the new challenges. I got a little bored and stopped playing for a few days. I am back to playing because of the Christmas event though.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 2, 2017)

I feel like it's just another Happy Home Designer or Amiibo Festival.....I was SO pumped for this game, hoping it wouldn't be another repetitive game. But it's the same thing. Do requests for villagers, move them into your campsite, collect, sell and buy stuff, and repeat. Another boring one.

I guess it's just the town-building ones that will always succeed.


----------



## Anactoria (Dec 2, 2017)

Yeah, this one paled fast. I still play it a fair bit, when I'm just chilling watching tv or procrastinating and I do enjoy decorating my campsite and (to a smaller degree) my camper, but the fetch quests are really grating. I'm appreciating the mandatory wait periods - it seems to be a bad thing initially, but it's really what's keeping my interest since it divides the repetitiveness into smaller chunks


----------



## Darumy (Dec 2, 2017)

it's a mobile game yes. you kind of go into it knowing it's like a watered-down version of a game.


----------



## LunarMako (Dec 4, 2017)

I am afraid I am going to get board of it soon. I am done all the stretch challenges, and no new ones seem to be coming out. Hopefully they have some new ones to come out soon. I am only playing right now because of the Christmas items. I need the fireplace and snowman still.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Dec 4, 2017)

It's good for what it is, but I've already grown somewhat bored with it. Or maybe it's because I refuse to spend actual money on a mobile game, and I'm constantly running out of essences.


----------

